

Contribute to the book sprint: "Introduction to the Command Line" - chanux
http://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/book-sprint

======
psyklic
Aren't there already a ton of books on the GNU/Linux command line?

~~~
whughes
Presumably most of those books don't fit the FSF's criteria for 'free.' There
might be a few good Web resources, though.

------
worldhello
Wouldn't it be better to just use WikiBooks?

